# R2O - WILL BE OPEN this Monday March 31st.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

With Sunday's exceptional success of Indo Corals and Fish........

R2O WILL be OPEN this Monday, March 31st, 2014.

Hours will be 12noon - 5pm Minimum.

This thread will be updated if there are changes in times (extending the hours).

Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yes!!! I had to work today and missed out on this shipment. Good to know I can swing by tomorrow after work


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be there ...again....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

who will open the store?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok. Will scramble to find babysitter NOW. LOL.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

zenafish said:


> Ok. Will scramble to find babysitter NOW. LOL.


If you dont find one...Just bring them with you..Red will carry them around and entertain them(true story..I have experiance)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

damsel_den said:


> If you dont find one...Just bring them with you..Red will carry them around and entertain them(true story..I have experiance)


Zena dropped by already. I'm ready to babysit the next wave of customers' kids......


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Zena dropped by already. I'm ready to babysit the next wave of customers' kids......


uncle Red


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't jinx it. I'm ready to return and bring second wave. You might have worn out the little one but the toddler just woke up from her nap LOL.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm liking how natural this photo looks. Little one doesn't even seem phased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a kid drop off area? Sweet!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

uniboob said:


> I'm liking how natural this photo looks. Little one doesn't even seem phased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my fat bulbous head (think Mr. Potato Head). Kids either find it amusing or immediately start crying. No in between.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I dropped by with my daughter yesterday and she had fun. Red was busy with my wife who was gobbling up corals so he couldn't handle the little one. 

I would make a complaint but I know Red had his hands full.


----------

